# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  narośl na odbycie (zdjecie)

## michał

Witam, panie doktorze zwracam sięz ogromną prośbą o pomoc kilka tygodni temu zauważyłem małą narośl na odbycie nie przeszkadzała mi ona jednak, nie bolała więc poprostu się nią nie przejmowałem, niestety w przeciągu ostatnich kilku dni narośl znacznie zwiększyła swoje rozmiary i zaczęło występować pieczenie i delikatny ból w szczególności przy siedzeniu (taki też mam tryb pracy samochód + biurko). Bardzo zaniepokoiłem się całą sytuacją co zmotywowało mnie do napisania na forum oraz zrobieniu zdjęcia (temu czemuś). Mam nadzieje, że nie jest to nic groźnego. Czy mogę zwalczyć to nie udając się do specjalisty? Jest to bardzo delikatny i wstydliwy dla mnie temat dlatego udzielam się tutaj. Link do zdjęcia: image.php.jpeg | pikupiku | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## blood997

Hmm, nie wstydzisz się wstawiać zdjęcia swojego tyłka do internetu, a wstydzisz się lekarza? :Smile:  Powiem Ci tak, rozumiem, że jest to dla Ciebie wstydliwy problem, ale lekarz ma takich "wizyt" kilka/kilkanaście dziennie i uwierz mi, na nim to nie robi wrażenia, Ty będziesz rozmyślał o tym przez tydzień, a on po Twoim wyjściu zapomni co widział:P Spróbuj przełamać strach/wstyd i idź po skierowanie do chirurga. Zdjęcie jest niewyraźne, z tego co piszesz to wygląda mi to na żylaki odbytu (nie wycieka z tego żadna wydzielina?). Polecam udać się do lekarza! Dopiero jak to dokładnie oglądnie i zbada będzie mógł dać bardziej prawdopodobną odpowiedź.

----------

